# Mighty Servant 3



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Rumour in Luanda is that Smit are close to taking her to surface.
At weekend they were issuing warnings to all ships to stay clear of area.
I've just came back from beach area but still nothing showing except top of derrick.
Anybody got any further info?


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Only that she is due up very soon and when she is up all being well, Dockwise will be awarding a refit contract and are hoping to have her back in service by the first quarter of 2008

Chris.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Guys how did this happen, I saw pictures of it appear to happen in slow motion.

Paul


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

The cause has not been published. She developed a list and sank soon after offloading a semi-submersible drilling rig. No lives lost or casualties thank goodness.

No doubt cause will be revealed when she is back up.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Chris

Paul(Thumb)


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Had a look from shore yesterday 7th April.
Still no sign of her surfacing.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks, could you let us know if anything happens.

Chris.(Thumb)


----------



## sscott (Apr 12, 2007)

I heard two theories...

Theory 1) The ship's compressed air ballast control system failed. I don't know the details of her system, but this seems implausible - failure should not end up with the ship sinking

Theory 2) One or more of the the rig's securing welds were not cut through. As the rig floated off, it ripped off the deck plating leading to slow flooding of the ballast tanks. Definitely more plausible!

Both are hearsay - it will be interesting to hear what the final verdict is.

Regards, Stuart


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

I was past yesterday, 13th.
Hard to tell but looked to be more of the derrick above water.
Heard nothing on the local grapevine.
Hope something happens soon as I'm on way back to God's Country (Scotland) end of week.


----------



## cawky (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Any news on the salvage


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

I had another look from shore on Sunday but nothing seemed to have changed. 
I have now left Angola so won't have any more info after this.


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

From Smit site.
"The ‘Mighty Servant 3’ was salvaged by means of sheerlegs ‘Taklift 7’ and by pressurizing the various compartments with compressed air. Initially the bow was refloated and stabilized. Subsequently the stern was lifted. Ultimately the vessel was fully dewatered and successfully redelivered to the owners on 26 May 2007."


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

She arrived Cape Town on 20th June 07 being towed by the Chinese tug De Hong for an initial drydocking - not yet known where she is going for refit.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Mighty Servant 3 back in service at the end of 2008

Dockwise heavy transport vessel to be fully reinstated on Bahamas, taken from a press release by Dockwise Ltd

The flat deck open stern semi-submersible heavy transport vessel Mighty Servant 3 is due to rejoin Dockwise’s operational fleet at the end of 2008 after being fully reinstated at the Grand Bahama Shipyard Ltd.

Dockwise Ltd. and Grand Bahama Shipyard Ltd. entered into an agreement for the complete renovation of the Mighty Servant 3.“The vessel will be stripped completely and reinstated in its original state”, says Dockwise’s General Manager Fleet Supervision Marco Schut. “For example the engines have already been sent to the manufacturer in Zwolle ( the Netherlands) for a full refurbishment.”

Dockwise and Grand Bahama Shipyard Ltd. expect to complete this operation by the end of 2008. The causes of the accident are being investigated by both the Dutch Shipping Council and the Angolan Inquiry Commission. The final conclusions have not yet been published. 

The Dockwise internal investigation suggests neither technical equipment nor a structural integrity failure. *( oops, I wonder who will get it in the neck then )*

Dockwise Ltd. have contracted a tug to tow the Mighty Servant 3 from Cape Town to the Bahamas with an expected arrival time of the 1st of February 2008.

Chris.


----------



## bugga divino (Jul 18, 2007)

After having sailed on these ships aeons ago, I would suggest that one of the possible reasons for her sinking is as follows:
1) As the cargo deck submerges gradually, going down stern first, the waterplane area gradually reduces.
2) At the point at which the water washes over the fore end of the cargo deck (the commencement of the superstructure), the waterplane area is the least, and these ships have next to no stability. 
3) It is to counteract this, that the bows are heavily flared, to build up their stability by quickly going down by the head at this point. 
4) At the point of 2) even a heavy f**t could push her into an angle of loll. This is exacerbated if she is carrying a very tall drillrig on her back.
QED.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

was the reason not they changed the regular crew on route replaced them with a crew who had not operated this type of vessel before and screwed up on the ballasting


----------

